

The Human Cost of your iPhone - sonabinu
http://sharepowered.com/see-the-human-cost-of-your-iphone-and-it-will-shock-you/#

======
MetaCosm
This is only one step in the chain. As sad as is it -- it gets much worse on
the far ends of the process. Collection of raw materials and disposal (read:
"recycling") of old electronics are much worse.

Years ago me and some friends just did back of a napkin calculations about the
number of human deaths that could be attributed to our consumption of devices
and materials -- and it was sobering.

Sadly, not sobering enough for me to do anything about it. I try to minimize
my possessions now, but not for a cause -- it is more of a lifestyle thing and
I enjoy it.

The problem is so huge and stark and overwhelming it is hard to know where to
start in our society governed by large state actors. I do donate to efficient
charities, try not to be evil -- but that is about the net of my efforts on
the subject.

------
Nerdfest
This doesn't take into account the future Apple is trying to push with iOS
where they have control over what you are a'allowed' to run on your phone.
Loss of freedom is an important issue and without competition to keep them
somewhat in check the future would be quite bleak

------
pan69
Like they say in the video, ultimately only the big brands will be able to
solve this problem. However, it's up to us as consumers to to put pressure on
the brands who's products we buy.

------
ogdenyogly
This is something that concerns me greatly... does our high standard of living
require others to be miserable to maintain?

~~~
sonabinu
I think there is new for greater awareness about this ... when we enjoy a
great product, it's greatness should not at the expense of others ... there is
a need to create a great products without damaging the lives of those who make
it possible

